

Secure Mail for Gmail - pearknob
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-mail-for-gmail-by/jngdnjdobadbdemillgljnnbpomnfokn?hl=en

======
pearknob
Since email encryption seems like the topic of discussion today, I thought I'd
throw my 2 cents in :)

